# Possible trip to Banff in October



## DianeH (Mar 6, 2006)

Mark has a seminar in late October for a few days and I thought I might tag along.  We'll be staying at the Fairmont.  Besides shopping , is there other things for this wife to do to keep her occupied and away from boredom eating while he's busy?

Thanks!
Diane

PS I don't ski


----------



## shagnut (Mar 7, 2006)

Diane, you will not be bored. Read my journals and you can see what we did. Lots of good ideas. It's on my forum. I also have pics of the area if you want to see them. I loved it. The area far exceeded my expectations and they were very high.  shaggy


----------



## JudyS (Mar 8, 2006)

shagnut said:
			
		

> Diane, you will not be bored. Read my journals and you can see what we did. Lots of good ideas. It's on my forum. I also have pics of the area if you want to see them. I loved it. The area far exceeded my expectations and they were very high.  shaggy



Shaggy, where can we find these journals?


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 8, 2006)

There's always the spa and of course touring around the area - Sept/Oct is a wonderful time in the mountains.  The mobs of tourists are gone, there's a real crispness to the air - beautiful!


----------



## DianeH (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Leslie and Caribeansun.

I too need to know where to look for your journals.  I think they might be at tstips.com.

Diane


----------



## shagnut (Mar 9, 2006)

Dianne, I have been out of town for a couple of days so missed the post. Go to timeshareforums.com  Go to share your memories with Shaggy. Scroll down to the several days I wrote about my Canada trip.  I am confused. Did I send you the link to my pics?   shaggy


----------



## Strong1 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Go!*

Dianne,

This is one of the most beautiful places on earth - you should definitely tag along (can I come too?!)

If you are into fitness - bring your hiking shoes and you can easily fill the time with different hikes.  I believe the hotel even has a guide you can go with/use.  If you are into pampering hit the spas and shopping.

Make sure to have afternoon tea in the hotel - a great experience.

The outdoor pool is amazing.  When we were there, there was a lot of snow on the ground and the elk came right up to the pool.  Our kids were blown away.

If you have a car, there are lots of great places you can do a short drive to.

Have a great time,
Colleen


----------



## shagnut (Mar 10, 2006)

Did you find the journals ok? Pics ok? shaggy


----------



## Jameson18 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Heaven on earth*

You'll never be bored in heaven, there is so much to see. God created this place to give us a glimpse of his kingdom, check out this website, 
http://www.num-ti-jah.com/  ,it a an incredible lodge just north of lake louise....yu can try a overnight visit, you'll never forget this place.
One thing you should know about Banff in October, things slowdown a lot. A lot of the parks trails shutdown so hopefully you're going early enough to see as much as possible


----------



## barto (Mar 23, 2006)

Many of your options will depend on whether you have access to a vehicle or not.  Quite a bit to do right in town, with some nice museums and historical sites.  You can book a horseback ride, take a horse-drawn carriage (I think they would still do that in late Oct), rent a bike, find an Internet Cafe, eat your brains out at all the many restaurants (!), take in some entertainment at the Banff Centre, and so on.

Definitely a nice quiet time, as most tourists have moved on, and the skiers haven't arrived yet... 

If you have a car, then you can drive to many other nice places - try searching for Banff and see what the archives bring you!

Bart


----------



## DianeH (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi all, its me, Diane, not Dianne. 

Shaggy, I just accessed and copied your trip info from your trip.  Why did I think TSTips?    

Barto, I won't have access to a car but may try a horseback ride, and Strong1, I am fit (I clog every week) so will take the hiking boots and hire a guide for a great work out and 'look see' as well!  Perhaps I'll even pool it one day although I am a warm weather pool-gal and have a big problem with the chill factor from water to warmth!

Thanks everyone, from Diane and I think Dianne too!


----------

